# How to make my frigid wife horny again



## Bee Dub (Oct 22, 2016)

My wife's a BBW and all she wants to do is lay there when we have sex, I have to eat her out every time we do it just for her to let me **** her. I rarely cum, I want her to ravage me, cowgirl, suck my nipples, sit on my face and suck my **** but she's not into it. Any suggestions to make her horny again, and **** me like a pornstar?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Talk to her? If she's not into it, she's not - she has to want to change, else it won't happen.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Here is a suggestion...
Maybe if you didn't insult her so much, she might be less in your words, "big, boring and frigid"! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## TAM2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

If she's overweight, doesn't appreciate what you do and doesn't do anything in return, what are you doing with her?

Oh, and stop doing it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you told her want you would like. Has she told you what she would like (in and out of bed)? 

Porn of course is a very poor guide to what real sex is like.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd like to get a idea more info to get a more complete idea of what is going on.

How long have you and your wife been married?

How old are the two of you?

How many children do you have and what are their ages?

Does your wife work outside the home? If so, how many hours a week?

How much weight has she gained since you two married?

How many hours a week do the two of you spend doing date-like things (quality time) together, just the two of you?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

After 16 years she won't change. Get in shape, divorce her and find a younger HD gal or guy to satisfy you.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> After 16 years she won't change. Get in shape, divorce her and find a younger HD gal or guy to satisfy you.


Did you post on the right thread? OP never did how long they've been married. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lila said:


> Did you post on the right thread? OP never did how long they've been married.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




I read his profile. 16-20 years in undisclosed relationship. Bisexual.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Bee Dub said:


> My wife's a BBW and all she wants to do is lay there when we have sex, I have to eat her out every time we do it just for her to let me **** her. I rarely cum, I want her to ravage me, cowgirl, suck my nipples, sit on my face and suck my **** but she's not into it. Any suggestions to make her horny again, and **** me like a pornstar?


Play cheesy music and groan loudly?

Look, you have a serious problem but wanting your wife to act like a porn star? That's not the way forward.

A counsellor who specialises in sexual problems in relationships would be a good idea.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Bee Dub said:


> Any suggestions to make her horny again.


Yep, divorce her and get out of the picture.


----------



## Alli3fire (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you treat her with respect and try to work it out with her or do you tell her she is friged?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Considering how he phrased his post, what would be your guess Alli?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Good lord! You don't want much, do you?


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

😳😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate it when the kids have off school.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Get fit and trade her in on a model that does what you want. No need to stay where you are unhappy.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## KaraBoo0723 (Oct 1, 2016)

N


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Bee Dub said:


> Any suggestions to make her horny again, and **** me like a pornstar?


STEP 1: Brush your teeth!

STEP 2: Go back and repeat step 1 a few more times. 

STEP 3: Tickle her feet. 

STEP 4: Let her tickle you!

STEP 5: Tell her you are NOT in the mood for sex and for her to IGNORE your huge erection.

STEP 6: Repeat steps 3 & 4.

STEP 7: (wait for it!)

Good luck, 
Badsanta


----------



## NothingsOriginal (Sep 23, 2016)

First, you can't "Make" her horny. You can open the door (and maybe a few windows) and invite her to step through it.

Second, All of the advice to try different methods of changing her can and will possibly backfire. Accept her as she is. Let her know that you have done that.

Third, helping her feel sexy is the big thing. Follow Bad Santa's advice above, vary the game until you have found out what motivates her sexually.

Lastly, there are plenty of guys that adore BBWs, to the point of it being a fetish. If you aren't willing to do steps one through three , then get out of her way.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Personal said:


> Well @Bee Dub came and went very quickly!
> 
> Sans delivering a porn star performance, it's a bit presumptive to expect a porn star performance.


:lol:


Ouch!


----------

